
Personas, data science, k-means - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2014/05/08/personas-data-science-k-means/
======
fredkelly
It was always my understanding that there was a 'need' or 'goal' attached to a
given persona, helping you to account for (read: remembering) a range of users
when designing a certain aspect of a product/interface. For example, what
works for Joe might not for Mary.

